
Ask HN: Do Hackers Trust Keybase.io - zzeroo
I&#x27;m very excited about [keybase.io](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;keybase.io&#x2F;). From my point of view this is a create combination of many crypto tools I&#x27;m work with.<p>But what do hackers think ? Do you trust them or the peoples&#x2F; companies behind that project?
======
phuonghuynhnet
I can hear that they're using GPG to encrypt end-to-end everything. For now, I
think I trust them.

